# Canon 1DX Mk III - For Video



## PureClassA (Jan 7, 2020)

Figured we could start discussion here just for video capabilities of the new 1DX3. 

Personally I think it's a great step up when you factor in Full Frame Read Out and RAW capability in addition to the video feature set introduced in the EOS R (10 Bit C-Log 422 at 4K and HDMI out).

One of my biggest gripes on the DX2 was the inability to get a 4K signal out of HDMI.

Just being able to finally take advantage of the Full Frame Sensor and all the benefit that offers (like using the full expanse of the lens and all the bokeh it offers vs crop) is something I think everyone will appreciate not having to spend a new car on to buy the highest level Cinema camera to get.

How many folks will use the RAW mode routinely? I also wonder if we may see a ProRes RAW output capability later on like Nikon did with the Z series. i realize Nikon doesn't have a Cinema line to "protect" but Canon seems to be now indicating more willingness to respond by adding features post-release based on user feedback (like putting 24p back int the EOS RP and whatnot).

Share your DX3 video thoughts and desires!


----------



## padam (Jan 7, 2020)

The two main gripes with the 1DX2 were dynamic range and the codec and both of them have been fixed.
The rest is just a bonus but they are still significant, like the better AF, no crop 4k, or even better rolling shutter (which wasn't bad to start with).
And, by utilising the full sensor (which alone is supposed to be a stop better than the old one) means that it will be a low-light beast in video, too.

It is just a very powerful video camera as shown in the white paper, which discusses possible workflows as well.



https://www.canonrumors.com/files/Canon_EOS_1DX_Mark_III_Video_White_Paper.pdf



No DPAF in FF 4k60p mode or the 30-min internal recording limit are really not big limitations, DPAF 4k60p still works in crop mode.
In short, they went all-out on this as a hybrid camera, and there is really not much more they can add, except putting this exact same hardware in a mirrorless camera to have an EVF, a flip-screen and IBIS coupled with the RF-mount in a slightly smaller, lighter body.


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 7, 2020)

And were it not my heavy use of the DX2 as a stills camera, I'd be temped to wait for just such and EOS R body with these video specs, or at least one truly geared for video (like the Sony A7S or the SH1)

I record externally regardless. It's not that I hate the codecs, I just rather record straight onto an much larger, vastly cheaper SSD through my Ninja V directly into Apple ProRes 422 or ProRes HQ for editing. I tend to find most internal codecs, while being robust, are just too clunky to work with in post production software. ProRes runs flawlessly in 4K in Adobe, Final Cut, etc... and takes comparatively little processing power to playback but still manages to retain a TON of image data for color grading


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 7, 2020)

RAW is great but I'm very happy with 10 bit 422 C-log out over HDMI which is what I do now with my EOS R. If I really need RAW, I'll record internally on the DX3 and then just have to use Adobe Media Encoder after convert the footage to proRes


----------



## Kit. (Jan 7, 2020)

PureClassA said:


> i realize Nikon doesn't have a Cinema line to "protect" but Canon seems to be now indicating more willingness to respond by adding features post-release based on user feedback (like putting 24p back int the EOS RP and whatnot).


I wonder how confusing 1DX3 video format choice menu must be for an average "FF Digital Rebel" buyer.


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## Flyingskiguy (Apr 22, 2020)

Does anybody have a sample of the 4K 60p 10 bit 4:2:2 HEVC files that I can download? I'd like to test how they play back and edit on my system. Can't find anything online!


----------



## Fbimages (Apr 28, 2020)

Hi guys, just to let you know that I managed to grab an open box 1DX III recently so I more than happy to answer a few questions.
Also, got a discount code for CF express cards from pro grade digital. If you want 15% off your next purchase, type in IWANTIT15 
With a 1TB card, it gives you roughly 49min in raw 60fps
Cheers


----------

